# Going home: Finding peace when pets die



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw this video on youtube the other day. Made me tear up, its sad and very touching.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

maybe it's my computer, but all i see is the white screen withthe title on it, nothing else, no arrow to start the video
beth, moose and angel
now i see it
beth


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

mainegirl said:


> maybe it's my computer, but all i see is the white screen withthe title on it, nothing else, no arrow to start the video
> beth, moose and angel
> now i see it
> beth


Weird, take the title of the post and type that into the youtube search bar. Should come up

I have another documentary type thing profiling a young guy who lost his dog to cancer, I dont think its okay to post on here as its really really sad but if anyone wants to see it PM me. I tip my hat off to this guy, I never would be able to do this myself


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. It is very touching especially when it hits close to home.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this. Many tears here! It really hits home. They are truly a gift, but so hard to give back when their time comes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Video*

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Many thanks for sharing, but should have had a warning to have tissues at the ready


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing. I especially love the part that asks the owner to bring a new pet into their life. I have been feeling guilty about getting a new pup and this helps me realize that my Tucker would want me to share my home and my life. It was beautiful!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

*Full circle*

Lovely, made me cry. Oh, how that boy added to my life. Gave me love to share again. He is never forgotten. Thanks, Buddy, for teaching me how to love a dog. My heart so vacant, it needed two. I know you understand. Love, Mommy


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Very touching and beautifully stated, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

That is absolutely beautiful what you wrote to Buddy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful video, thanks for sharing. 

I opened my heart to another boy after I lost my old guy. I had some guilt doing so, but have received a very beautiful gift having adopted Remy. He reminds me a lot of Taz.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I watched this on the 1yr anniversay of losing my BILLIE JEAN, it sure did make my cry, but thank you very much for sharing, it is beautiful.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

What beautiful pictures of beloved fur babies. I cry each day, for my beautiful boys, just 5 weeks now since they went to Rainbow Bridge.


----------

